

Ask HN: would you get involved in a pre-mine HN currency distributed by karma? - adrianwaj

Pretty straightforward question. Doge has a strong positive community, and bitcoin seems to have stagnated (or slowed.) Can we as a forum create a currency and blow away all competition?<p>At least you know you&#x27;re part of something that can pull itself up by the bootstraps.<p>There was actually a hackernewscoin created on coingen: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coingen.io&#x2F;status.html<p>Maybe a second premine in a year, then 3 years.
======
rms
I've been waiting to cash out my hacker news karma for years!

~~~
adrianwaj
What do you think of the name hoinz?

I figured there can be a funnel app that allows people to cash in their coins,
with the funnel app having a variety of redistribution options, eg, destroy
half, equal disperse 1/4, then proportional disperse 1/4\. So someone like PG
or someone with a ton of karma could funnel their hoinz back into the hoinz
economy rather than hoarding.

It really only requires each person to do a bit of work at the beginning,
until the effort becomes self-perpetuating and infectious.

But yeah, we should be able to cash in.. it's a great opportunity.. low
downside risk, high upside.. not a lot of work, good intentions. With an ABE
explorer we can get on coinmarketcap and hopefully cryptsy.

add: seems like this thread was removed from all the Ask items, cool, must be
a good idea.

------
adrianwaj
If you want to be part of this I just setup the reddit, registered the domain
and setup a twitter.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/hoinz/](http://www.reddit.com/r/hoinz/) I think a
fair pre-mine combined with a proof-of-stake is the way to go. People are
familiar enough with cryptos now to know what they want and how much their
participation helps, and what they should expect to receive in return.

These gratuitous microtips are getting out of hand.

------
malandrew
Don't forget to include reddit as well.

~~~
adrianwaj
Hmm, interesting.

A fork of Ethereum might be the key. I read it's premined anyway.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoMarkets/comments/1wxot1/you_ha...](http://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoMarkets/comments/1wxot1/you_have_1btc_to_invest_equally_in_5_alts/cf6jibx)

Anyway, I'd weight HN points much more than reddit karma - perhaps certain
subreddit karmas are worth more. Even a twitter followers stake could be worth
it. The key is incentivizing the right people so they feel they can do work
and not give others a free ride. Perhaps even having an application period
would be best for people to hoinz up on their online identities.

Anyway, it really needs a 5 person board, so key decisions can be made with a
best out of 3 majority, with abstentions and appeals possible. I personally
would not want to be on that board.

